# The Eminent Trombone is here!



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all,
Wanted to start an official post about this so all the pertinent info is in one place.

Our next library in our New Standard series is almost here. Barring any unforeseen disasters, *The Eminent Trombone* will be released *this Wednesday, November 24th*.

*https://www.straightaheadsamples.com/eminent-trombone*





Intro price (Black-Friday price) will be *$110.49* (reg. price $129.99)

A special note for *Birth of the Trumpet and Tenor Colossus owners*: You'll receive a *coupon for an extra $20 off* The Eminent Trombone in an *email*, so please go get that *before you checkout*.

Also, for those that haven't taken the plunge into our New Standard instruments. The Horn Duo bundle (BOTT and TC) is on sale during our Pre-Black-Friday sale for only 214.99. And if you buy before it's released, you'll also receive the extra $20 off The Eminent Trombone. After this sale, we are committing to not having prices go this low again on these libraries for at least a year. So, don't wait.

More demos and videos forthcoming over the coming days as well.

-Trey


----------



## Kent (Nov 22, 2021)

Ah, wasted opportunity for:

The Eminent Trombone is Imminent!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 22, 2021)

The core lineup shall be complete...


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 22, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> The core lineup shall be complete...



For me it still needs an Alto……


----------



## Garlu (Nov 22, 2021)

Amazing! Will get this for sure!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 23, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> For me it still needs an Alto……


Sounds amazing but I agree - purty please - an Alto


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 23, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Ah, wasted opportunity for:
> 
> The Eminent Trombone is Imminent!





Trash Panda said:


> It appears the release of this trombone is...imminent.
> 
> I am truly sorry. I'll see myself out.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## aaronnt1 (Nov 24, 2021)

kmaster said:


> Ah, wasted opportunity for:
> 
> The Eminent Trombone is Imminent!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

@StraightAheadSamples Are you still in the process of sending BOTT / TC owners their coupon codes? I did receive an earlier announcement email, but have yet to find my coupon


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> @StraightAheadSamples Are you still in the process of sending BOTT / TC owners their coupon codes? I did receive an earlier announcement email, but have yet to find my coupon


Email us if you would. We’ll sort it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

While I was writing an email, the actual 20% off code dropped! Thanks!



StraightAheadSamples said:


> Email us if you would. We’ll sort it.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 24, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> While I was writing an email, the actual 20% off code dropped! Thanks!


Wonderful. It was on a timer. 20 
dollars off, not percent. 😀


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 24, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Wonderful. It was on a timer. 20
> dollars off, not percent. 😀


I tried to email you as well, but for some reason I subscribe to your newsletter instead when I send an email via the form on your webpage


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 24, 2021)

JohannesR said:


> I tried to email you as well, but for some reason I subscribe to your newsletter instead when I send an email via the form on your webpage


Hmm odd. Ok we’ll look into that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Nov 24, 2021)

OK, I'm going to mock-up Misty with this, has to be done. Sounds so great!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2021)

Purchased. Now I have an entire brass section comprised of these ridiculously artificially intelligent sampled libraries! Thanks @StraightAheadSamples ❤️


----------



## Denkii (Nov 24, 2021)

For a second the title kept me wondering what the hell an Eminem Trombone was... then I learned how to read. I have to say though: I was intrigued.


----------



## Grymt (Nov 24, 2021)

Hi @StraightAheadSamples 
Thanks for another one of these great instruments. The trumpet and sax are absolutely wonderful, I'm sure the trombone will be too.

However, could you please check your website/webdesigner?
It doesn't work properly in Firefox. 

1. With massively used add-ons like Privacy Badger all instances of Soundcloud are hidden (which shouldn't happen, you should get a notification asking if you want to allow Soundcloud) 

2. Even with all add-ons turned off, you can't sign up or log in when buying. When you click on "log in with Email" nothing happens. 

3. In the Edge browser it does work, but when you log in, again, nothing happens, so why I signed up for an account: I have no idea.  

I'm a webdesigner myself (not looking for extra work at the moment) and this is not as it should be.
Also, your google ranking was very bad until recently, but I see that bit is fixed now  Nice, you deserve good sales with what you do.

Ok, enough of this, let's download the trombone!!!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 24, 2021)

Another killer library/instrument... got this bundle in my wish list.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 24, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Wonderful. It was on a timer. 20
> dollars off, not percent. 😀


Got an email earlier saying there was a loyalty discount if one owned Birth of the Trumpet and Tenor Colossus. Is there a loyalty discount if I any one of those libs?


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 24, 2021)

JohannesR said:


> I tried to email you as well, but for some reason I subscribe to your newsletter instead when I send an email via the form on your webpage


Same thing happened to me. I used the website form to request a discount code be emailed out, but the website thought I was signing up for the newsletter.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2021)

Denkii said:


> For a second the title kept me wondering what the hell an Eminem Trombone was... then I learned how to read. I have to say though: I was intrigued.




Are you fu*kin kidding! This isn’t the Eminem Trombone?!?!
Damn it!


----------



## Denkii (Nov 24, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Are you fu*kin kidding! This isn’t the Eminem Trombone?!?!
> Damn it!


I know right?
I got so excited for double time trombone chops :(


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 24, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> This isn’t the Eminem Trombone?!?!


Ask, and ye shall receive.


----------



## moon (Nov 24, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.


Terrible technique. Now I know why Eminem Trombone doesn't exist.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.




That’s strange it looks like he thinks he’s using a bong!


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 25, 2021)

JohannesR said:


> I tried to email you as well, but for some reason I subscribe to your newsletter instead when I send an email via the form on your webpage





Polkasound said:


> Same thing happened to me. I used the website form to request a discount code be emailed out, but the website thought I was signing up for the newsletter.


Your contact form submissions are in fact getting delivered (at least mine did). The acknowledgment we see on the screen makes it seem otherwise.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 25, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.


Yes!!!!


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2021)

axb312 said:


> Got an email earlier saying there was a loyalty discount if one owned Birth of the Trumpet and Tenor Colossus. Is there a loyalty discount if I any one of those libs?


@StraightAheadSamples ?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 25, 2021)

axb312 said:


> @StraightAheadSamples ?


Loyalty discounts went out to customers who own *both* BOTT and TC.


----------



## cnogradi (Nov 25, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Loyalty discounts went out to customers who own *both* BOTT and TC.


How long is the coupon and intro sale valid?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 25, 2021)

cnogradi said:


> How long is the coupon and intro sale valid?


The Eminent Trombone and Horn Trio intro price/coupon will last a few more weeks. Black Friday sale (all the other products) ends at the end of November.


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Loyalty discounts went out to customers who own *both* BOTT and TC.


So there is no loyalty discount for those who own BOTT trumpet only or TC only?


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 25, 2021)

axb312 said:


> So there is no loyalty discount for those who own BOTT trumpet only or TC only?


Correct


----------



## axb312 (Nov 25, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> Correct


ok . Great way to reward those who've bought only one of the two products I guess.


----------



## rjcorb (Nov 25, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> Ask, and ye shall receive.


Will the real Slide Shady please stand up?


----------



## Polkasound (Nov 25, 2021)

rrichard63 said:


> Your contact form submissions are in fact getting delivered (at least mine did). The acknowledgment we see on the screen makes it seem otherwise.


My concern was the website may have lost the content of the submission form and interpreted it as a newsletter signup instead. Thanks for the heads up. I have no problem waiting an extra day or two for the discount code to be emailed out, especially with today being a holiday.


----------



## Tralen (Nov 25, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> For me it still needs an Alto……


And a Flügel!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 25, 2021)

And the lead trumpet (that one was confirmed, right?) and baritone - lol.


----------



## Robin (Nov 25, 2021)

And the entire orchestra with that sampling concept!


----------



## Martin S (Nov 25, 2021)

These 3 (tpt,ten,trb) are definitely on my wish list.

One question comes to mind though: Has anyone tried using them for multi voice big band parts ? They sound so incredible on their own, but I wonder how they’ll sound with 5 trumpet parts, 5 trombone parts and 5 saxophone parts (I know, no alto and baritone, yet). Especially sax libraries have a tendency to easily veer into ‘accordion timbre’ territory when playing 4-5 part harmony. The trio demos on SA!’s website do sound very, very good though…Or should I simply consider these Libs as purely ‘solo’ voices?


----------



## Kevin63101 (Nov 25, 2021)

Just came across this video of the trombone played by a fretless midi guitar and breath control.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 26, 2021)

JohannesR said:


> I tried to email you as well, but for some reason I subscribe to your newsletter instead when I send an email via the form on your webpage


This website bug is solved btw. It was indeed submitting the support ticket, but the confirmation page was just acting screwy.


----------



## StraightAheadSamples (Nov 26, 2021)

Kevin63101 said:


> Just came across this video of the trombone played by a fretless midi guitar and breath control.



Yeah this guy is radical. He did one showing Tenor Colossus too a while back.


----------



## Grymt (Nov 26, 2021)

StraightAheadSamples said:


> This website bug is solved btw. It was indeed submitting the support ticket, but the confirmation page was just acting screwy.







The Firefox bug is not solved yet.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 4, 2022)

Happy & Healthy New Year Guys & Gals!

I created a short piece using The Eminent Trombone entitled _*His Eminence & I *_and posted it right here on VI-C. Come and listen if you can. The Club is open... No vaccination passport required and no cover charge... 






His Eminence & I -- A jazz piece using The Eminent trombone from Straight Ahead Samples


As some of you might already know, our beloved Sassy Loungerie, jazz singer extraordinaire, was married in a previous life to a very famous trombonist, His Eminence himself, as he likes to be called. She composed this next piece especially for him and called it His Eminence and I as a...




vi-control.net


----------

